# currently talking myself out of buying surly lht



## tanksl (Aug 30, 2011)

at rei for 975 + 9%. Surly Long Haul Trucker Bike at REI.com
for the blue velvet one with better components. are these as bullet proof as people say, so that i might wait a year and pick one, even an older one, up off ebay for significantly less?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

tanksl said:


> at rei for 975 + 9%. Surly Long Haul Trucker Bike at REI.com
> for the blue velvet one with better components. are these as bullet proof as people say, so that i might wait a year and pick one, even an older one, up off ebay for significantly less?


But then you have to wait a year and might not get what you want in the end.

"Fatties Fit Fine" - Priceless! I would buy it just for the chainstay sticker!


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

If you are looking for someone to talk you out of buying a LHT, you're in the wrong place.


----------



## tanksl (Aug 30, 2011)

i'm looking for someone to tell me it's a good idea now versus watching ebay for a used one over the course of the next year (cheaper and no taxes). The "me owning a LHT" thing is inevitable.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

tanksl said:


> i'm looking for someone to tell me it's a good idea now versus watching ebay for a used one over the course of the next year (cheaper and no taxes). The "me owning a LHT" thing is inevitable.


Surlys always seem to go for lot used, so if you can get a good deal new, I would go that route.


----------



## NCBike (Mar 19, 2012)

tanksl said:


> i'm looking for someone to tell me it's a good idea now versus watching ebay for a used one over the course of the next year (cheaper and no taxes). The "me owning a LHT" thing is inevitable.


You can't tell what's worn on a used bike off ebay.You could end up having to replace the chain, cassette, chain rings, tires, bottom bracket, or cables. Once you have replaced any or all of these items on a used bike, you could have spent as much as a new LHT.

Buy a new one and just ride!


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

NCBike said:


> You can't tell what's worn on a used bike off ebay.You could end up having to replace the chain, cassette, chain rings, tires, bottom bracket, or cables. Once you have replaced any or all of these items on a used bike, you could have spent as much as a new LHT.
> 
> Buy a new one and just ride!


Also you need to buy new if you want the warranty.

I got a good deal on a new Cross Check several years ago and have no regrets. Could probably get what I paid for it new if I sold it on eBay.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

tanksl said:


> i'm looking for someone to tell me it's a good idea now versus watching ebay for a used one over the course of the next year (cheaper and no taxes). The "me owning a LHT" thing is inevitable.


Ah, then you've come to exactly the right place. Buying one now is much better than waiting a year. Just do it.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*There are*

better alternatives out there with better geometry and tubing like origin 8, SOMA and Pace. YMMV


----------



## SpookyReverb (Sep 4, 2012)

tanksl said:


> ...so that i might wait a year and pick one, even an older one, up off ebay for significantly less?


My recommendation is this: Life is so dang short, why waste a year to save a couple of hundred dollars, when you can get that couple of hundred dollars worth of use out of it in the mean time? I mean sure, be reasonable with purchases, but for goodness sake have fun and enjoy the time while we have it.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

you might be able to talk yourself out of it if you lift one up expecting a 20 lb bike. but you sound like you know what you are getting, so if you have the money, go for it


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

The LHT is a great bike that give you the flexibility of running different size tires and lots of braze-ons for racks and fenders. The other bikes mentioned don't offer everything the LHT does. I commuted for years on a Soma Smoothie ES and while it was great, I was limited on tire size because of the fenders. I could fit a 28mm on the front, but the fit was so tight that if the tire picked up some mud, it scraped through the fender. 

I currently have a Gunnar Crosshairs for a commuter, it's a nicer bike that a Surly or Soma, but it also is close to twice the price and it's not significantly better.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

SpookyReverb said:


> My recommendation is this: Life is so dang short, why waste a year to save a couple of hundred dollars, when you can get that couple of hundred dollars worth of use out of it in the mean time? I mean sure, be reasonable with purchases, but for goodness sake have fun and enjoy the time while we have it.



That's my philosophy.
I'm not an instant gratification guy, but I also won't wait weeks, months, or years to get something I want just to save some money. My time is worth something too. Misers are weird people...


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Envisioned use.*



Reynolds531 said:


> you might be able to talk yourself out of it if you lift one up expecting a 20 lb bike.


Good advice. LHTs are, well, stout. For commuting, overkill IMO. Then again, if it's between a broken frame in the Australian outback and extra weight, I would prefer the extra weight.


----------



## jrswenberger (Apr 20, 2012)

It's tough to find a complete touring bike at that price that is any better. True, it isn't the lightest bike out there, but that isn't the best criteria for a touring bike either. The frame is well designed and executed, not a piece of wall art. With regular use, components are replaced on all bikes. The current components are very functional and will last many miles (I do hate the crappy cranks though)...upgrade at that time if needed.

Rather than spending time waiting for that "better deal", you could spend it riding your new bike! My wife and I bought 2 in February this year, my first bike purchase since 1987. I commuted on it for 5 months before our month long tour of Wales this summer.

I'd love to have spent 2-3 times the money on a high-end tourer but using that money to extend my tour was more important to me. Obviously, we all have individual priorities and budgets, but if riding the bike is more important than owning the bike, the LHT is a solid choice.

Jay


----------



## tanksl (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks. I passed at this point. I plan to use it to tour. But light tour, as in long distance, with not much more than a credit card, and maybe one bag with clothes etc. With that in mind, I'd rather wait on a used one in order to change components (more aggressive crank...).


----------



## jrswenberger (Apr 20, 2012)

tanksl said:


> Thanks. I passed at this point. I plan to use it to tour. But light tour, as in long distance, with not much more than a credit card, and maybe one bag with clothes etc. With that in mind, I'd rather wait on a used one in order to change components (more aggressive crank...).


If it was me, for credit card touring, I'd look elsewhere for something a bit more responsive. I LOVE my LHT for it's intended purpose... but it is a tank (pun intended). If I wasn't using it for the load carry capacity, it would not have even been a consideration. 

Sorry, I haven't been following the industry for the past decade or more so I don't have any suggestions on possible choices. Around here though, there's never a shortage of opinions...

See you down the road,
Jay


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

tanksl said:


> Thanks. I passed at this point. I plan to use it to tour. But light tour, as in long distance, with not much more than a credit card, and maybe one bag with clothes etc. With that in mind, I'd rather wait on a used one in order to change components (more aggressive crank...).


For CC touring I'd be looking at something like a Salsa Casseroll. It will be significantly lighter and feel snappier, while carrying that much weight just fine. Just another option to consider.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Take a look at the Soma Smoothie ES as well, if you aren't going to haul as much.


----------

